# Lightscapade



## Luxurious (Dec 12, 2006)

i wondered how this MSF looks on skin. i really have no idea. it's matte, but with all the colors. how do they look mixed on skin and as a blush, is it a very pale and white or how? maybe you can answer me


----------



## sharyn (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Luxurious, 
I'm sorry I dont have Lightscapade but maybe you should try the Swatch section (the Swatch Request Thread) or legacycollection.org/mac , they got swatches and pics of lots of MAC products.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 12, 2006)

My MA said it is very light, and makes you look paler but gives a beautiful highlight.  Personally I can hardly wait to try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do an international search on E-bay there are some great pics.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 12, 2006)

once it actually comes out I bet you'll see a TON of swatches on here!!  Keep your eyes open around the 26th!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 13, 2006)

its gorgeous


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 13, 2006)

all MSFs (except for the natural ones that came out this year) look either glowy/frosty or glittery on the face, i'm thinking glissade will be good for a blush (as were petticoat and stereo rose) and  lightscapade will be a finishing powder, kind of like the guerlain meteorites, just to give a healthy glow to the skin. i can't wait for these!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

Check the Danse swatch thread in the Swatches Forum


----------



## jpohrer (Dec 13, 2006)

My MUA described it as adding a pearlescent glow to skin!


----------



## eponine (Dec 13, 2006)

lightscapade isn't a matte, i was playing with it yesterday and it's just a really light shimmery color... it's going to be beautiful as a highlighter!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 14, 2006)

thank you all


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw the swatch of lightscapade and I'm excited to try this when it comes out!
I agree also on usage of it as a highlighter, but I'm not sure if you could use it all over the face? wouldn't that be too much? (but we shall see)


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2006)

Danse swatches, also this MSF on skin
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57750


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 18, 2006)

i used it all over my face today... then sprayed fix + 
was gorgeous

i was real light with the #150 though


----------



## birki (Dec 18, 2006)

i posted the swatch for danse msfs too under the swatch page.

However i noticed that the sticker on the bottom of the pan differs slightlt from the previous MSFs. The code e.g A76 was previously imprinted on the sticker is now simply printed on the sticker; also the 24M icon is no longer printed on it. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 18, 2006)

great pictures birki, i was just wondering whether Glissade comes out very peachy as it's hard to tell from your swatch as they all look very light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is lightscapade essentially just a colourless shimmer?


----------



## birki (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks mezzamy! the colors are a tad darker IRL as my flash kinda wash the colors out..but the intensity can be build up according to your preference =)

lightscapade have a pearlish sheen to it tho' i have yet to really test it on my face..will do so tomorrow and update again heh


----------



## tepi_telfast (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you think Lightscapade will be too light for my NC40 skin?


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 19, 2006)

It came out pretty light on my NC30-35 skin.  I would basically only use it as a highlighter.  A better bet for you would be Glissade if you want to use it all over your cheeks.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_its gorgeous_

 
I agree...


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

This was probably the only thing I liked from this collection...it's very light and I wore it as a highlighter (I am an N4) on my cheekbones...it's slightly whitish on me, but didn't look bad at all...I would buy it because of all the purty colors and such!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

oooohhhh....  I cannot wait for this to come out!  Less than a week until I can get one for myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yeah for the after the holiday MAC collection and MSFs!


----------



## Phillygirl (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't wait for ups today, I hope he has my new MSF's! I ordered them 15 minutes after the New York pro store opened on the 19th.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *birki* 

 
_i posted the swatch for danse msfs too under the swatch page.

However i noticed that the sticker on the bottom of the pan differs slightlt from the previous MSFs. The code e.g A76 was previously imprinted on the sticker is now simply printed on the sticker; also the 24M icon is no longer printed on it. Can anyone else confirm this?_

 
i noticed that as well. i hate it when nowhere is 24M or 12M is printed^^


----------



## SMMY (Dec 26, 2006)

*Lightscapade Chat*

I thought this might be helpful for those of us that are unsure about whether or not Lightscapade would work for us or not:

SMMY: Hello?
 Dianna: Hi SMMY! 
 SMMY: hi Dianna. I have some questions regarding a product from Danse 
 Dianna: Sure, I can help. 
 SMMY: The mineralized skinfinish in Lightscapade-is it a very "frosty" finish or more subtle, like Guerlains Meteorites? Also would it be suitable for a NC25 with strong yellow undertones?
 Dianna: I am not familiar with that product, but the finish on Lightscapade is subtle, not very frosted or glittery at all.
 Dianna: It would be very pretty on NC25 toned skin, yes. 
 SMMY: Thank you so much. Also is it strictly a highlighter or can it be used as a finishing powder as well?
 Dianna: It is not strictly anything.  You can use it in any way that suits your needs.
 SMMY: Thank you again. I was hoping it would be a multi-tasker. Also is the finsh comparable to Shimpagne? That unfortunately did not work for me-too frosty. Last question, I promise: Is it available in stores now or will it be on the web site later on this week? I have the week off from work(yay!) and would like to get my grubby paws on this as soon as it's available.
 Dianna: Sure.  It is not as frosty as Shimpagne, more subtle. It launched in stores today and will be online tomorrow. 
 SMMY: Thank you so much for the information. You have been a great help. And now I'm off to my local MAC counter to look for it. Have a Happy New Year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dianna: Great!  You're welcome, you too!


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 31, 2006)

*A Lightscapade tip from my MA *

I went to my MAC counter today to buy some Danse, and spent a good while talking to my MA about Lightscapade. She was telling me how versatile it was, and recommended using it with a wet applicator and then picking up your eyeshadow colour with the same brush to give a really pretty finish. I can't wait to try this! Thought I would pass it on.


----------



## geeko (Dec 31, 2006)

i have tried it as an all over the lid color and it's pretty sweet


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooh, great tip!  I'm definitely going to try this


----------



## meagannn (Jan 1, 2007)

I dusted it dry over black eyeliner today and it was pretty. I also applied it heavily on top of a beige shadestick and it made a BEAUTIFUL under brow highlighter!!


----------



## looooch (Jan 1, 2007)

it's also great to highlight your cupid's bow to make your lips appear fuller


----------



## TM26 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone have this? I tried getting it today but it was sold out and am wondering if it is worth trying to get it online? Is it a must have msf? Thanks


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 6, 2007)

It's definitely worth getting. You should get it now rather than later because the prices for MSF will go sky high later on since it's limited edition. It's sold out online on the MAC website, but you can order it on other sites like Nordstrom or Macy's.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 6, 2007)

yes, better now than later, i think this is going to be a pleasureflush type kinda msf...


----------



## madkitty (Jan 6, 2007)

I just didnt get it at first even when the MA tried it on me as a highlighter - you just couldnt see it but then I went back to work and looked in a different lighting and rushed back to get it - its LUSH and looks fab on the forehead,nose and under eyes as it gives a real pretty sheen


----------



## neotrad (Jan 6, 2007)

I got mine and love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm an NC15 or lighter by the way. 
I hear so many people dislike the shade being too pale and complains it doesn't show up much on their skin. But it's supposed to be like that as you 'see' in the compact. Unless you don't like it that way, you should get it while you can at the original retail price!


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

I got one, knowing that if I didn't, I'd probably regret it. I'm glad I bought it, because it looks great. It's not all glittery like the other ones, but it definitely gives you a glow. It made me look healthy, even though I was sick. Well, that and a bit of concealer.


----------



## lara (Jan 6, 2007)

Before anyone offers to sell or swap their Lightscapade, or solicits offers for a swap/sale: all trades must be kept to the Clearance Bin forum only, thank you!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it's gorgeous and a perfect highlighter. I would highly recommend buying it. Matter of fact if I had the $ I would buy a back-up of it and Glissade.


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2007)

i have this msf...and i liked it so much that i even bought a backup of it (just in case)..it gives a nice subtle glow to your face which i adore. On the other hand, i dislike glissade immensely as all i got out from it was glitters and not much color payoff.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 6, 2007)

I just got this last week and it is already my favorite MSF.  If I wasn't saving for Barbie, I'd definately get a backup!  I am NW15 btw.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 6, 2007)

Definately buy it now or maybe after everything is sold out you can get some reasonable prices on ebay but if you wait too long the price will sky rocket to like twice the amount.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 6, 2007)

anyone an nc40 or over? hows it showing uop on your skin? im not to keen on it personally but havent tried it out yet


----------



## TM26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for replying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am convinced. I am a NW15, so it sounds like it maybe my thing. Hopefully I can locate one. Thanks so much again, I appreciate it


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm an NC42 and it shows up nicely on my skin. Its gives that nice healthy glow!


----------



## tricky (Jan 6, 2007)

i have it (i'm NC15) and love to use it allover my face. i want to buy a backup.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 6, 2007)

aah....you all should get commissions for influencing people!

I ordered one today on Nordstrom that said it'd ship by 1-19.  I'd passed it up at first when I ordered the Glissade.


----------



## rainbow (Jan 7, 2007)

it doesnt work for me! too frosty already. kinda of disappointed but on the other hand, its good for my wallet.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_anyone an nc40 or over? hows it showing uop on your skin? im not to keen on it personally but havent tried it out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm nc40 and have been using it as brow highlighter lately, in place of shroom. I just bought lightscapade b/c it's a new msf and was just thinking of using it as blush highlighter... but this seems to also accentuate the shiny areas of my face (what with an extremely oily skin). Surprisingly though, it's not as chalky as the eyeshadows in the Danse collection. I think it's beautiful, just have to play with it. Don't know though if this is eye safe but I've been using it with my e/s and I haven't exhibited any reaction so far. HTH!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I'm an NC42 and it shows up nicely on my skin. Its gives that nice healthy glow!_

 
Thank you for replying! how does it differ from shimpagne in the 'heatlhy glow' stakes


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_Thank you for replying! how does it differ from shimpagne in the 'heatlhy glow' stakes_

 
Well, my skintone is much lighter than yours (NW15), but on me shimpagne is VERY frosty and makes me look oily.  Lightscapade makes my skin look healthy with a soft glow if that makes sense.  It's more shimmery than frosty.  It isn't very obvious like shimpagne.  It is so subtle that I use it all over my face.  I just love it!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

It is absolutely gorgeous!  Rather than just using it as a highlighter (I have a billion of those!) I actually use my kabuki brush, swirl it in the MSF and gently swipe it across my whole face.  It brightens it up and gives it a little glow without looking greasy or gross, like if I did that with Shimpagne or another highlighter.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Well, my skintone is much lighter than yours (NW15), but on me shimpagne is VERY frosty and makes me look oily.  Lightscapade makes my skin look healthy with a soft glow if that makes sense.  It's more shimmery than frosty.  It isn't very obvious like shimpagne.  It is so subtle that I use it all over my face.  I just love it!_

 
yah i agree shimpagne applied with a heavy hand can make your gob look like snowman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking forward to trying it out now


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for this!!  I didn't get it but I've been seeing so many FOTD's with this and now I regret not getting it.  I just called my local MAC store and they do have some left so after work I'm going to stop by and pick one up...yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, can't wait to try it!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm NC40 and i love lightscapade. perfect for highlighting my face!


----------

